# Deep Freeze



## In the Kitchen (Oct 18, 2004)

I am ashamed to say that I haven't cleaned out the freezer for LONG TIME.  I have st arted to tackle it today and wonder if anyone can give me some good clues as to how they go about doing this?  I know this is annoying topic and many will pass over but it has to be done.  It is BIG freezer and I just pulled the plug and left the lid up.  I had help last time I did it and seemed to go fairly quickly but no one here and I know t hat is something they don't want to be around to help out .  Thanks.  I just clean with baking soda water right?  I can't even find the book that came with it.  Can you tell I am not organized?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)

*The freezer and the oven........UGH!*


----------



## Alix (Oct 18, 2004)

I use vinegar in mine. I also use the blower on the vacuum to make it dry out faster. Good luck. That job blows...heeheehee.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 18, 2004)

I am glad I have all your sympathy.  My nerves really get used on this one.  Seems like life gets harder when you hope it will be good.  Does your family dump on you too?  If you cook, shouldn't they be willing to participate in your efforts?  When I tell them my plans, they have obligations!  Where do I come in?  Oh, yea the oven is in need of cleaning too.  Should have gotten self cleaning.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 18, 2004)

I do not have any handy hints cause I do not have a deep freeze, but I remember defrosting my fridgs years ago, and that was a nasty job.  I cannot imagine doing a whole freezer.  I will be thinking of you doing  it.  How long does it take???  Maybe a hair dryer would help melt the ice, but then how do you get the melted ice out?  I imaging tipping it over is out of the question.  I am at a loss, good luck.


----------



## Dove (Oct 18, 2004)

We use a hair dryer to melt the ice..put a garden hose at the plug and let the water run down the drive way.

When we were first married (100 yrs ago) ou tiny Fridge has spots we couldn't reach (no hair dryers back then) so we would use a hypodermitic syringe (sp? what you give shots with) and squirt hot water in those area..since he worked at the base clinic he could bring one home.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this a chest freezer?  If it is, it's really easy to clean.  All you have to do is get a Rubber Maid rubber dust pan.  Maybe it's vinyl.  So long as it's tough and not made out of hard plastic.  

Use this to scrape the frost off the sides and use it to scoop up the loosened frost from the bottom.  That's all you need to do.  You don't have to thaw and wash it.  It can be done in so little time you don't even have to put your frozen food in a cooler.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 19, 2004)

PSIGUY, now you tell me.  I just got it finished the 'old fashioned' way.  What a mess!  It is a chest freezer and worry now the food did not get thawed out too much.  I am not going to worry about that.  Just get the thing plugged in and lot of buildup off.  I always, always, say I will do different next time but do the same way every time.  I have to throw some of pizzas out because they are wilted.  We always buy them on sale anyway.  Now the durn thing looks like it needs new gasket.  When you try to do something constructive find something destructed.  Anyone know how to do that?  I am not going to tackle that project until I got incentive to do so.  Big freezer was enough for one day.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 19, 2004)

My 87 year old aunt has a small deep freeze which is not frost free and it is front opening, so water will drip out, she says.  She also says that the freezer with a lot of build up is more economical than when it is free of icing.  I do not know is that is true or not, but it does justify her not thawing it until she cannot insert a tooth pick into it or find anything that is in there.  She unplugs it, puts the hair dryer on it to loosen the ice and scrapes away, and it works for her.  Good idea that I had forgotten until I read psiguy's posting.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 19, 2004)

Frost is actually an insulator.  Think IGLOO.  So, the less frost, the more efficient it will run.  

Upright freezers that are not frost free have regrigerant running through the shelves.  You can scrape some of the frost off, but not with anything metallic or sharp.  If you do, you run the risk of puncturing the regrigerant tubing.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 19, 2004)

Its cold here!


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2004)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Hate to rub it in, 90 degrees here and sunny..*


----------



## mudbug (Oct 19, 2004)

can we all hate you, for just a minute, wasabi?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

:roll: *yes*


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

wasabi...  :x


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Going to my room now.*


----------



## mudbug (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah, sure, wasabi.  go in there and turn the damn FAN on!!!!


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

fan or ac mud? that's the question


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

*OK, be like that......I'm going to the beach.*


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

ummm. can we come too?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 19, 2004)

:P  :P  :P  :P This is all I can say! I want some warm weather!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 19, 2004)

she probably has both going, the stinker.


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

i can't blame her... if it was 90 here i would too lol


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Can't hear you, only the waves.





*


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

you know what wasabi?
*raspberries*... so there


----------



## mudbug (Oct 19, 2004)

that doggie is gonna bite you, wasabi.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

*LOL, I love you guys!*


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

we love you too... now quit bragging about your 90 degree weather unless we can come visit darn it


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> that doggie is gonna bite you, wasabi.


 *That's my doggie for real. He just gives me kisses.*


----------



## MJ (Oct 19, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> mudbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wasabi, that looks like my friends dog!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 19, 2004)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASABIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 90 degrees huh?!!!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2004)

We had 90 degrees till late last week - this is our first rain storm for 6 months, I think. I love the cold! I'll take super cold over hot any day! 
Well, that, and I look better in a sweater & jeans than in shorts (can you say pasty white?)


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

MJ wrote:





> Wasabi, that looks like my friends dog!


* I thought I was your friend* 
 *DS.......I just live here. Don't kill the messenger.*


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

K I was lazy and skipped the pages in between....yaya so if someone else has posted this forgive me....once you have your deep freeze cleaned out, rinse with a solution of warm water and vanilla...this will eliminate the "frreezer odors" gathered there over the years....lol....this also works in the cooler that you forgot your weiners in at last years cook out (I have never done that senerio, ,but it gets the point across)


----------



## MJ (Oct 19, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> MJ wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wasabi- I was talking about you! I saved your dog's pics. That IS your dog


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2004)

*I was lanking your chain, MJ.*


----------



## MJ (Oct 19, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I was lanking your chain, MJ.*



 Thats not nice Wasabi. Please stop lanking my chain


----------



## middie (Oct 20, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> wasabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww  that dog's cute... kinda looks like gizmo


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 20, 2004)

*Deep Freezer*

I thank you all for your suggestions and now that the job is finished, I am keeping all your suggestions until next time.  How often do you all clean you freezer?  Noresgog, (spelling?) your 87 year old aunt has a deep freeze?  Isn't that great?  She is doing well then to be able to keep up with life in some way.  I just admire elderly people who manage to remain on their own.  So many people I know are getting to be 90 years plus.  This was considered over the hill but they are still climbing the hill.  May we all be so blessed to keep our mind and know that we have a deep freezer to clean.  I am very lucky to read all your comments.  Life is not long when you fill it with happiness and humor the way you all do.


----------

